# Delivery not received



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

We know its bs but come on, I didn't have a "not received" complaint in years, now 4 all at once. 

I think a couple were stolen by the customer, and maybe 1 or 2 got stolen by a different nearby resident. Or is still there unopened.

I think it's about over which sucks, because amazon had just recently started paying better.


----------



## Hih1 (9 mo ago)

You're talking about Flex? So Amazon doesn't care that the GPS of the delivery scan matches the delivery addy, and you have pics of the package delivered? They don't care about any of this?

EDIT: I forgot. Once I was disputing a delivery and was transferred to Logistics. They said they can't tell the GPS from the delivery scan but could only tell the GPS of the delivery vehicle. This was a few years ago.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Yeah, its flex, but I think the dsp app is pretty similar.

No, they don't care. GPS, pictures, all the customer has to do is report not received and get a refund.


----------



## Hih1 (9 mo ago)

Sorry this happened. Really terrible.

I know their refund policy concerning disputed deliveries. They'll refund or replace only once a year. After that, the customer eats the missing delivery. That's because, they give customers 1 out-of-policy exception per year. Their policy is that, once a delivery is marked as delivered, it's considered the customers' responsibility and they don't refund or replace. Except customers get the 1 exception per year.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ok, well that's good. But makes it even more hard to believe 4 packages in one month.

Additionally, I bet they still count it against you even if they don't refund the customer.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> We know its bs but come on, I didn't have a "not received" complaint in years, now 4 all at once.
> 
> I think a couple were stolen by the customer, and maybe 1 or 2 got stolen by a different nearby resident. Or is still there unopened.
> 
> I think it's about over which sucks, because amazon had just recently started paying better.


What is your standing now? I have had 4 not delivered and it still shows great. It even shows a missed shift which I am disputing, the damn warehouse was closed. 

They are paying better? Here in Dallas it is $18 an hour which I think is low. I have only been doing it for a couple of months, was it worse? I try to hold out and see if I can get at least $25/hr

I guess the nice part is most of the time I finish my shift well before the block is over.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Trek Shuffler said:


> What is your standing now? I have had 4 not delivered and it still shows great. It even shows a missed shift which I am disputing, the damn warehouse was closed.
> 
> They are paying better? Here in Dallas it is $18 an hour which I think is low. I have only been doing it for a couple of months, was it worse? I try to hold out and see if I can get at least $25/hr
> 
> I guess the nice part is most of the time I finish my shift well before the block is over.


They rescinded the negative standings even though I think there were 6 in a month. 

Maybe a couple were later found, and another house had 7 wild dogs where 2 broke through the fence and tried to kill me. I never reported it because I smashed the shit out of their heads slamming the car door on them when I got back in. I think once the dogs crapped out the amazon envelope than the owner figured out where it went.

The pay went to 19.50 minumum but it's usually 21-22, and goes as high as 32 last minute.

I think I average about 23 and some blocks are totally screwed like giant apartment buildings and country routes. But usually are done about half hour under.

The worst route I had was 45 huge packages to an indoor shopping mall. I declined it and left. They paid and then I got 4 emails about eligibility etc. I explained and they let it go.

Honestly the only way to keep this job is to jump fences, carry a furniture dolly in your tiny car for short routes, carry dog mace, a raincoat, wear knee high boots and use mud tires on your car for country routes.

They pretty much throw all the flex drivers what packages the van's can't handle.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

They added two more not received from a couple of weeks ago so now I am at 6 and dropped to fair lol. Porch pirates or lying customers trying to get me deactivated oh well. Why does it take two weeks for them to report it?

No issues with dogs yet knock on wood. Probably should get some dog spray though.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Trek Shuffler said:


> They added two more not received from a couple of weeks ago so now I am at 6 and dropped to fair lol. Porch pirates or lying customers trying to get me deactivated oh well. Why does it take two weeks for them to report it?
> 
> No issues with dogs yet knock on wood. Probably should get some dog spray though.


So in my experience, I had placed an order years ago and now I understood why it wasn't delivered.

When they group the delivery orders together, the #s can be different. So the delivery guy put all the grouped delivery orders at the same place.

I called and they said I had to wait 2 weeks to see if it turned up. I insisted I needed it that day, so they refunded and reordered.

The package turned up about 6 months later, sat at someone else's place until they finally took a closer look at it. By then the driver is either fired or they let it slide.

You have to contest these claims, especially if you deliver to a bad neighborhood where you know everything gets stolen. A single bad route can get you fired.

When going to apartments, always get the apartment number in the picture, and knock and ring the doorbell.

If you see people hanging around, call support and let them know you were uncomfortable after you made the delivery and you needed to leave.

I don't have mace yet but I recommend bear mace.


----------

